# Textron readout/DRO system



## Mike8623 (Jun 4, 2017)

OK guys, got a Bridgeport mill that came with the original Textron Readout/DRO system. Is there anyone in this country that goes through these, refurbishes and make sure they work?


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 4, 2017)

Whatever works, works.  Whatever does not work, you will probably need to live with unless it is just a damaged wire connection.  If you are an electronics geek, you might be able to troubleshoot some issues on the old circuit boards.  I doubt if anyone does that commercially, and it may not be worth the effort and investment.  Often the existing scales, if they work, will also work on another readout.  Others here may be able to help you with specific issues...


----------



## Rustrp (Jun 4, 2017)

This is an older thread and I read somewhere that Acu-Rite made the DRO's for the BP mills. I'm not sure and I need to call. My DRO works well but I need the protective covers/curtain that fit the scale housings and supposedly acu-rite sells this in rolls. Maybe with both of us working this we'll get a postive result.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/bridgeport-model-dro-display-questions.45245/

http://acu-rite.com/site/

Edit: Here's the link to their product manuals and it has a section on discontinued products.

http://www.acu-rite.com/product-manuals.html

I think this manual is close to the OEM DRO on the BP or at least a close crossreference. 

http://www.acu-rite.com/pdf/manuals/obsolete/ACURITEIImanual.pdf

Check out the list and see if you ccome up with something better. -Russ


----------

